# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  A eshte ky Islami i vertete, (qe po na fshehin hoxhallaret dhe disa myslimane)?!

## mesia4ever

http://botasot.info/bota/316470/xhih...koka-te-prera/

 Një terrorist Australian buzëqesh duke mbajtur në duar dy koka të prera njerëzish derisa pozon për ta postuar më vonë fotografinë në twtter.

Është ky Mohamed Elomar, një ish-boksier, foton e të cilit e ka publikuar nje tjetër terrorist, miku i tij, Khaled Sharrouf.

Ky i fundit është dënuar më herët nga autoritetet australiane për përgatitje të sulmeve terroriste në Sidney.

Boksieri Sydney po lufton përkrah organizatës terroriste ISIS.

Prokuroria e këtij shteti i ka thënë që nëse fotografitë janë të vërteta, ata do të ndiqen penalisht nga ky shtet.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Islami eshte fe e paqes, vetem po e le ate, atehere te pritet koka. 

Every Mohammedan is insane; not in all things, but in religious matters.
Mark Twain

----------


## Ceni-1

Islami eshte drite . Islamin e kuptojne vetem ata shpirtera qe jane te ndriquar me kete drite te Zotit . Kurse te tjeret me verbesine e tyre , te cileve i mungon drita e Zotit ,  Islamin e shohin vetem  si erresire . Zoti i udhezofte te 'verberit' dhe te pa udhezuarit ,amin .

----------


## angmokio

> A eshte ky Islami i vertete, (qe po na fshehin hoxhallaret dhe disa myslimane)?!


Nese islami i vertete do ishte ky ,  atehere koka jote do ishte e para qe do mbahej ne doren e ketij Australianit qe buzeqesh. 

Nese koken e ke akoma te ngjitur pas qafes atehere thuaj ''alhamdulilah'' qe islami nuk eshte i tille.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Ore ju cte beni qe jetoni ne europe se te ishte per prerje kokash, nuk e kini per gje juve, e pame dhe disa pjestare islamike te uck qe dilnin fotografi si keta minjte e arabise me koka njerzish ne duar, madje po keta ish-uck po lene kosckat andej nga siria  mtf...  akte islamikesh ne trojet shqiptare do ishte dhe fundi juaj !!

----------


## angmokio

> Ore ju cte beni qe jetoni ne europe se te ishte per prerje kokash, nuk e kini per gje juve, e pame dhe disa pjestare islamike te uck qe dilnin fotografi si keta minjte e arabise me koka njerzish ne duar, madje po keta ish-uck po lene kosckat andej nga siria  mtf...  akte islamikesh ne trojet shqiptare do ishte dhe fundi juaj !!


Po qe burre trego adresen e shtepise  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Do Not Tread On

> Islami eshte fe e paqes, vetem po e le ate, atehere te pritet koka.


Prandaj ka kaq shume islamike bota, miliarda, ngaqe kan frike te lene Islamin... dmth duket sikur jane frikacake.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Po qe burre trego adresen e shtepise


mentalitet islamiku....mish per top. Mos u bej merak, kur te vije momenti do te tregoj nje gje tjeter  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mesia4ever

> Nese islami i vertete do ishte ky ,  atehere koka jote do ishte e para qe do mbahej ne doren e ketij Australianit qe buzeqesh. 
> 
> Nese koken e ke akoma te ngjitur pas qafes atehere thuaj ''alhamdulilah'' qe islami nuk eshte i tille.


Nese jeta ime do te ishte ne meshiren e Islamit une do te masakrohesha si nje mace dhe trupi im i vdekur do te me qendronte e kalbej rrugeve per vite te tera sepse islami si ideologji eshte sistem totalitar. Une spo them se islami nuk eshte edhe fe apo filozofi jetesore por ne te njejten kohe eshte edhe ideologji. Nese une por edhe shumica e shqiptareve (perfshire ata myslimane 'tradicionale') do te isha(ishim) ne meshiren e Islamit e tregon historia cfare na ka ndodhur neve si popull dhe poashtu te pareve tane. Po te isha ne meshiren e Islamit atehere do te ishte njejte se cfare u ndodhi familjes Jasharaj qe u bombarduan e vrane masivisht.

----------


## mesia4ever

Shqiptarët të shokuar nga sjellja e Lavdrim Muhaxherit

Sikur në grupin e madh të terroristëve të organizatës famëkeqe ISIS të mos kishte shqiptarë, mbase opinioni vendor do t`i përballonte pak më lehtë skenat e vrasjeve masive si dhe masakrimeve që kjo organizatë po i bënë ndaj popullatës civile në Siri e Irak. Mirëpo është pikërisht njëri nga shumë shqiptarët e rekrutuar në Siri që quhet Lavdrim Muhaxheri e i cili po bënë kërdi me popullatën civile atje. Në një fotografi të publikuar nga vet ai, shihet duke i këputur kokën një personi me mjet të mprehtë.
Rrymat ekstreme fetare tash e sa kohë kanë kapluar edhe Kosovën, ndonëse është mjaft e vështirë të dihet se kush në të vërtetë qëndron prapa tyre, por të paktën Adem Demaçi akuzon Serbinë, e madje edhe Londrën.


Shpëlarja e parave

Derisa Bashkësia Islame e Kosovës mohon bashkëpunimin me organizata islamiste që kanë ardhë në Kosovë me qëllim “bamirësie”, analistët mendojnë se pikërisht ky institucion mbanë përgjegjësi për kultivimin e këtyre rrymave. Kjo sipas tyre, duke mos i kontrolluar ata që mbajnë ligjërata nëpër Xhami. Madje analistët shkojnë edhe përtej kësaj duke thënë se njerëz të politikës përmes BIK-ut, kanë gisht krimin e organizuar dhe shpërlarjen e parave që këto organizata e bëjnë në Kosovë.

Nuk është hera e parë që Lavdrim Muhaxheri përmes fotografive e videove paraqet veprat e tij që i bënë në Siri e Irak. Kësaj radhe ai zgjodhi një foto tronditëse që ta ndaj me opinionit. Aty shihet duke i prerë kokën një personi me një mjet të mprehtë. Madje në duart e tij vërehet fare mirë edhe koka e këputur e “robit”.

Kjo fotografi ka ngjallur shumë reagime në opinionin vendor. Akti u quajt makabër nga politikan e njerëz të ndryshëm Shoqërisë Civile të vendit tonë.

Analisti i çështjeve të sigurisë Avni Islami në një prononcim për “Bota sot”, thotë se nuk ka qenë në traditën e Kosovës predikimi i Islamit Radikal.

----------


## mesia4ever

Ramadani: Ekstremizmi dhe tru-shpërlarja është rritur, shumë vonë po reagohet
Bota Sot | 30.07.2014 11:24
Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services 3
Ramadani: Ekstremizmi dhe tru-shpërlarja është rritur, shumë vonë po reagohet

Burim Ramadani nga Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës ka reaguar pas aktit të një ndër pjesëtarëve nga Kosova më të njohur në ISIS, Lavdrim Muhaxherit i cili i ka prerë kokën një personit e më pas e ka shpërndarë fotografin në rrjeti social Facebook.
Ramadani ka thënë se pamjet tmerruese të një shqiptari të Kosovës që i pret kokën një të riu janë dëshmi e nivelit të rëndë të kësaj ideologjie terroriste dhe tru-shpërlajra ekstremiste ka filluar shumë vite më parë.
“Pamjet tmerruese të një shqiptari të Kosovës që i pret kokën një të riu janë dëshmi e nivelit të rëndë të kësaj ideologjie terroriste.
Tru-shpërlajra ekstremiste ka filluar shumë vite më parë.
Psh. Lavdrim Muhaxheri, a është tru-shpërlarë? Tash shumica thuani po.
Por, disa vjet më parë shumë pak njerëz kanë pasur dijen dhe guximin për të drejtuar gishtin kah kjo çmenduri.
Madje, disa media e gazetarë më akuzonin për "përzierje në fe"(!).
Të tjerët, keni bërë fushatë kundër meje pa u ndalur për vite të tëra, ndërsa nuk e keni kuptuar se realisht keni dëmtuar shoqërinë dhe veten tuaj, sepse keni mbrojtur tru-shpërlarët.
Para disa muajsh, një shqiptar i Kosovë bëri sulm vetëvrasës në Irak, duke vrarë mbi 50 civilë, gra e fëmijë. Po ashtu, edhe ky tru-shpërlarë.
Të dy rastet terroriste, Lavdrim Muhaxheri dhe Blerim Heta, tregojnë për rrezikun e kësaj ideologjie ekstremiste që thirret në emër të islamit.
Vrasja e grave e fëmijëve dhe pretja në fyt janë vepra terroriste. Asgjë më pak.
EDHE DIÇKA:
Pse po alarmohemi ne shqiptarët gjithnjë me vonesë?
Pse jemi kaq të padijshëm?
Pse kurrë nuk mendojmë?
Pse nuk kuptojmë asgjë?
Për afërsisht qe 7 vjet kam folur me saktësi për ekstremizmin islamist, në të cilin janë përfshirë edhe shqiptarët.
"Anti-fetar", "jahudi", "anti-musliman", "qafir", "i Vatikanit", e çka jo tjetër më keni thënë.
Saherë që më keni thënë kështu e më keni kërcënuar rëndë, e kam kuptuar sa keq i kemi punët.
Sikur këto statusa t'i shkruanit edhe para 4-5 vjetësh, kur ju kam alarmuar për këtë, besoj se do të rritej presioni social kundër devijimeve.
Nëse një ditë shpejt ndodh ndonjë alt terrorist në Kosovë, nuk keni pse të befasoheni. I keni shenjat dhe tru-shpërlarjen qe disa vite. I keni injoruar ato”, ka shkruar Ramadani në Facebook. A.M

----------

jarigas (18-08-2014)

----------


## angmokio

> Nese jeta ime do te ishte ne meshiren e Islamit une do te masakrohesha si nje mace dhe trupi im i vdekur do te me qendronte e kalbej rrugeve per vite te tera sepse islami si ideologji eshte sistem totalitar. Une spo them se islami nuk eshte edhe fe apo filozofi jetesore por ne te njejten kohe eshte edhe ideologji. Nese une por edhe shumica e shqiptareve (perfshire ata myslimane 'tradicionale') do te isha(ishim) ne meshiren e Islamit e tregon historia cfare na ka ndodhur neve si popull dhe poashtu te pareve tane. Po te isha ne meshiren e Islamit atehere do te ishte njejte se cfare u ndodhi familjes Jasharaj qe u bombarduan e vrane masivisht.


Nuk e dija qe jetoje ne manastir vetem me te krishtere.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Nuk e dija qe jetoje ne manastir vetem me te krishtere.


O hipo une jetoj ne nje shtet ne perendim, nuk jetoj ne manastir apo kishe, nuk jetoj i izoluar prej askujt. Ti do te gezohesha po te vritesha une a? Tung

----------


## mesia4ever

*Jahjaga: ﻿Kosova nuk do të lejojë të bëhet burim i ekstremizmit*


Presidentja e Kosovës, Atifete Jahjaga ka takuar krerët e institucioneve të sigurisë së Kosovës për të diskutuar kërcënimin nga ekstremizmi dhe radikalizmi në vend dhe masat e ndërmarra nga këto institucione për të parandaluar dhe luftuar këtë dukuri të papranueshme.
Duke vlerësuar punën e këtyre mekanizmave dhe kontributin e tyre në sigurinë kombëtare, Jahjaga ka kërkuar nga krerët e institucioneve të sigurisë që ta trajtojnë me prioritet dhe në bashkërendim këtë kërcënim ndaj sigurisë së Kosovës, rajonit dhe më gjerë dhe në bashkëpunim me partnerët tonë strategjik të parandalojnë që Kosova të bëhet eksportuese e këtij kërcënimi global.
Gjithashtu, Jahjaga ka thënë se Kosova në asnjë moment nuk do të lejojë që të bëhet burim i ekstremizmit e strehimore e kriminelëve që nxisin terror dhe urrejtje. Ajo i ka ftuar të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës e komunitetet fetare që të bashkëpunojnë me autoritetet vendore dhe mekanizmat e sigurisë për t’i përndjekur penalisht individët që qëndrojnë prapa këtyre përpjekjeve për të destabilizuar Kosovën dhe traditën e saj të gjatë të harmonisë ndërfetare.
“Është përgjegjësi e jona si institucione dhe si shoqëri t’i dënojmë këto fenomene të shëmtuara. Ne duhet të distancohemi nga këto akte mizore të kriminelëve, dhe ata duhet t’i denoncojmë dhe t’i trajtojmë si të tillë”, thuhet në komunikatën e lëshuar nga Presidenca. A.M

----------


## angmokio

> Ti do te gezohesha po te vritesha une a? Tung


Ty te kercenohet jeta prej muslimaneve? Pse ke qejf te besh drama ne cdo postim? A nuk e kupton qe ti nuk je aspak ndryshe nga Lavdrim Muhaxhiri? Nje kopje jeni vetem se te vendosur ne pole te kunderta. Nese neser hapet nje front luftarak i krishtere per te hequr qafe muslimane ti do jesh i pari ne rradhe per te prere koka. Egzistenca jote ne kete bote nuk do kish kuptim pa islamin. Ti nuk can koke per Xhejzusin , ai eshte thjeshte nje vegel per te ushqyer mllefin tend shpirteror per islamin. Nese sdo kishte lajme te tilla nga islami ti do kish vdekur me kohe njesoj sikur nje drogaxhi pa dozen e tij.

Qe ti kthehem pyetjes tende. Sa vjec je seriozisht? I ke mbushur te 20-tat? Jo mua po asnje anetari ne forum nuk i plas shume nese ti je i vdekur apo i gjalle. Hajde tr@p hajde.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ty te kercenohet jeta prej muslimaneve? Pse ke qejf te besh drama ne cdo postim?


O hipokrit, nese une te them se shpresoj qe greket te ta presin koken ty e te me pyet se perse e deshiron kete e une ta kthej me 'perse ben drama ne cdo postim'?




> A nuk e kupton qe ti nuk je aspak ndryshe nga Lavdrim Muhaxhiri? Nje kopje jeni vetem se te vendosur ne pole te kunderta. Nese neser hapet nje front luftarak i krishtere per te hequr qafe muslimane ti do jesh i pari ne rradhe per te prere koka. Egzistenca jote ne kete bote nuk do kish kuptim pa islamin. Ti nuk can koke per Xhejzusin , ai eshte thjeshte nje vegel per te ushqyer mllefin tend shpirteror per islamin. Nese sdo kishte lajme te tilla nga islami ti do kish vdekur me kohe njesoj sikur nje drogaxhi pa dozen e tij.
> 
> Qe ti kthehem pyetjes tende. Sa vjec je seriozisht? I ke mbushur te 20-tat? Jo mua po asnje anetari ne forum nuk i plas shume nese ti je i vdekur apo i gjalle. Hajde tr@p hajde.


O zoteri une per kete jam anetaresuar ne kete forum. Te u ofroj argumente shqiptareve kunder feve te rreme, e une mendoj se islami dhe evolucioni jane dy ideologjite qe u kane bere me se shumti dem atyre pasuar nga 'orthodoksia e Greqise.. O zoteri une jam i krishter por nuk d.m.th. se nuk kam te drejte te i keshilloj bashkeatdhetaret e mi kur mendoj se jane gabim.
Une kurre sdua te perlyej duart e mia me gjak, vetem nese do te sulmohej vendi im atehere do te isha ne gjendje te vras vetem ne vetmbrojtje te vendit tim, mos akuzo e shpif pa baza.

Ateisti kritikon krishterimin. - Ai drejtohet nga ndjenjat e tij te sinqerta.
Myslimani kritikon krishterimin - Ai drejtohet nga dashuria per te krishteret.
I krishteri kritikon islamin dhe ateizmin - Ai drejtohet nga urrejtja per myslimanet dhe ateistet 'te cilet do t'i masakronte pa nje pa dy'. Logjika 'e pshurrt' e disave (forumiste te nderuar me falni ne shprehje por keta t'i vrasin qelizat e trurit nje nga nje)

Heu kuku per mendet e juaja dhe te disa ateisteve. Shyqyr qe shqiptaret nuk jane ne meshiren tuaj se ju do te shkatrronit edhe kete pak perparim qe kemi bere si popull. Mos ofendo vend e pa vend e mos bej provokime, nuk do te bie ne nivelin tend. Jo tra.p, por deri tani do te behesha kulceder me cfare njerez debatoj. :Mos:

----------


## mesia4ever

Lavdrim Muhaxheri, Mehmeti: Çdo pyll i ka bishat e veta

Publicisti i njohur shqiptar Kim Mehmeti, duke komentuar veprimet e Lavdrim Muhaxherit, pjesëtar i organizatës ISIS, i cili në fotot e publikuara në media shihet duke prerë kokën e një personi, veprimet e këtij të fundit i ka quajtur tmerruese, duke thënë se këto janë jashtë logjikës islame dhe traditës së kombit shqiptar.

“Janë tmerruese lajmet që tregojnë për veprat jonjerëzore, vepra që shqiptaria nuk i ka bërë as kur ka qenë e përballur me armiqtë që ia kanë vrarë fëmijët e gratë, vepra aq antifetare sa shkelin mbi thelbin e fesë islame, që thotë se duhet t’i duash të gjitha krijesat që i ka dhënë Zoti, se vetëm Allahu mund ta gjykoj njeriun, se vetëm Zoti jep e merr jetë, vepra që nuk duhet të na çojnë të ndjehemi kolektivisht fajtorë, ngaqë ‘çdo pyll i ka bishat e veta’, ngaqë ne jemi si çdo popull tjetër dhe është iluzion të besosh se mes nesh nuk ka edhe vrasës të të gjitha llojeve”, ka shkruar Mehmeti në Facebook.

Mehmeti ka thënë se “obligimi ynë është të mos lejojmë që destruktiviteti individual ta njollosë e të shkelë mbi shqiptarinë dhe mbi fenë tonë!”

----------


## mesia4ever

Labinotë Demi- Murtezi: Lavdrim Muhaxheri lëndoi shpirtrat tonë

Deputetja e Partisë së Drejtësisë, Labinotë Demi – Murtezi ka thënë se veprimi i djeshëm i Lavdërim Muhaxherit ka lëndëuar thellë shpirtrat tonë. Deputetja e parë më shami në Kuvendin e Kosovës, ka thënë se shqiptarët janë shquar për tolerancë fetare.
“Thyerjet e miteve jo gjithmonë janë të arriturat e atij populli. Gjesti jonjerëzor që bëri Lavdrim Muhaxheri, lëndoi thellë shpirtrat tanë dhe krenarinë tonë. Populli shqiptar i besimit Islam si dhe shqiptarët e konfeksioneve tjera, janë shquar për tolerancë fetare, humanitet të pashoq dhe ndërgjegje të pastër. Të tillë mbetemi deri në frymën e fundit”, ka shkruar ajo në Facebook.

----------


## mesia4ever

*Isa Mustafa: Feja po manifestohet me uniforma dhe mjekra*


Lideri i LDK'së, ISa Mustafa ka shkruar në facebook për zhvillimet e fundit. Ai ka folur prej korrupsionit e deri te manifestimi i fesë.

Lexojeni të plotë komentin e tij në facebook:

“Të dashur miq,

Vitet e kaluara, popullata e Kosovës cilësohej më optimistja. Optimizmi është veti e mirë, sepse njerëzit mendojnë pozitivisht dhe shpresojnë për një të ardhme më të mirë. Njeriu nganjëherë bën luftë me vetveten, se a duhet të kritikohen aq shumë e aq rënd institucionet në Kosovë, të cilat lindën nga flijimi i shumë njerëzve, familjeve e gjeneratave.

Thjesht mund të vërehet se tranzicioni në të cilin po kalojmë, na ka gjetur të papërgatitur: njerëzit i bëri të etur të fitojnë shpejtë e të korruptohen, shkollat i përplasi me ide dhe eksperimente të atyre që nuk vlenin as për pesë pare në vendin e tyre, por erdhën “të reformojnë” e ta fundosin arsimin tonë bashkë me njerëz me diploma “fast food”, siç thotë një profesor dhe mik i imi; feja ka marrë përmasa të manifestimit me uniforma dhe mjekra që më së paku u përngjajnë qytetarëve tanë e me individë që në vend të misionit të besimit në zot e dashurisë për njerëzimin, mbjellin urrejtje fetare e gjinore, vrasin njerëz e presin koka duke u thirr në Allahun.

Ne kemi nevojë ti ndalim këto dukuri, kemi nevojë që shtetin tonë ta kthejmë dhe ta zhvillojmë në binarë normal. Nuk mjafton vetëm të distancohemi ndaj njerëzve dhe veprave të llahtarshme të tyre, ndaj atyre që po e plaçkitin çdo ditë këtë vend e ndaj atyre që duhet të përgjigjen për vrasje e ekzekutime. Në duhet të tregojmë guxim dhe gatishmëri për të zbatuar drejtësinë. Ne, institucionet dhe qytetarët e këtij vendi. Të tjerët mund të na ndihmojnë, por nuk mund t’i bëjnë punët tona".

----------


## Kejsi Al

sa i pritshem ky "shokim" prej personaliteteve te Kosoves

ani pse deri dje shumica prej tyne nuk fliste kur rriheshin njerez prej besimeve apo bindjeve te ndryshme prej tipave si ky muhaxheri
kur shaheshin femrat baze feja
kur fyhej Skenderbeu e Nane Tereze e shume te tjere baze feje, bile e merrnin me te qeshur
kur kerkohej te ndryshohet historia shqiptare baze feje e Erdogani pritej si hero 

u desh nje muhaxher qe te tronditeshin keto? une mendoj se jane nje grup frikacakesh qe nuk kane as 1% te guximit te atyne qe deri tash kane folur e nuk priten me u pre koka njerezish. Kur "tronditet" bash Krasniqi tash sia leverdis  :Mos:

----------

